# napa synthetic



## tr6g (Dec 24, 2011)

I believe the napa brand is the same a syn power . Does anyone know . If so will this work in my 01 v6 Passat.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, supposed to be the same as SynPower, which I like much. Check over BitOG, they have more exact info.

Depending on the engine application, a light 30 weight might not be great for summer, or consumption, etc. Unless you already have the NAPA oil, I'd say to try out, cough, Mobil 1 HighMiles. It's basically made for Euro cars. $24/5q...seems well worth the extra few dollars. 

fwiw, I'm in the middle of a Valvoline change (2.0 TSI). I'm using Valvoline Racing Synth, 4q of 10w-30 and one of 20w-50. If you go the NAPA route, considering mixing the visc upwards a little. SynPower 20w-50 is an excellent product. 

30v V6 is an easy engine to lube. In fact, synth is absolutely pointless except extreme cold or extended drains, out to 10k miles. The ideal oil would be a heavy 30 HD (diesel) oil, Rotella T5 10w-30 semisynth being an ideal thick 30 weight. Same for the M1 HiMiles 10w-30, a thicker 30 weight. Dino 10w-40 would be fine too, Pennzoil, Havoline, etc. 

lmk if I can help any more. I have a UOA from a V6 30v on Pennzoil Platinum 5w-30, very low wear, but I imagine consumption w/a light synth 30 weight may be excessive. 










http://www.shell.com/home/content/rotella/products/t5/


----------

